# Homemade Creations >  Unique Cribbage Board

## Catfish

I made this from a Elk drop antler, for my daughter and son-in-law. Brass plug to hold in the brass and stainless pins. Another Christmas present, but a fun project.

----------

kbalch (Jan 9, 2014)

----------


## kbalch

Very cool! Thanks for sharing those pics...

Ken

----------

Catfish (Jan 9, 2014)

----------

